# Importing vitamins from the UK



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I would like to import vitamins from the UK for my own usage from a company that I used all the time when I lived there. Would I be able to receive these goods through the post and what could the consequences be?

Many thanks
Dawn.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to import vitamins from the UK for my own usage from a company that I used all the time when I lived there. Would I be able to receive these goods through the post and what could the consequences be?
> 
> ...


Not sure about this one - I think it would depend on the quantities involved. A small quantity for personal use may have different rules than commercial use.

Look at http://www.foodsafety.govt.nz/elibrary/industry/Dietary_Supplements-Want_Import.pdf

And also found the following post on a non-competing forum, which seems to suggest that you can only bring 3 months of a 'prescription medicine' in.

Customs seized my vitamin D - GP Forums Fitness & Health

Try googling 'importing vitamins' - there's a shed-load of information out there, but it needs some filtering.

i might add that it's something I was interested to read about too, as I need to get hold of vitamins, minerals and other medicinal supplies for my alpacas - and they are much cheaper from overseas


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Depends on the vitamin, the unit and the volume.

Is my product regulated under the Medicines Act or the Food Act?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to import vitamins from the UK for my own usage from a company that I used all the time when I lived there. Would I be able to receive these goods through the post and what could the consequences be?
> 
> ...


I do it with Boots own brand multivitamins. One bottle = 6 months supply. I usually buy them when they have the 3 for 2 offer on, have them delivered to relatives back in the UK who then post them out.
I haven't had any problems with NZ customs.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for the advice everyone, much appreciated. I normally go through a company based in Jersey.

Dawn


----------

